# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Whiteface/white cinammon

## greg23

Αρσενικό whiteface/ θηλυκό white cinammon Τι μωράκια βγάζουν??????

----------


## kostas0206

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα νομιζω! Αρσενικα και θυληκα whiteface, που θα ειναι φορεις cinammon! Βεβαια αμα δεν ξερεις τους γονεις του ζευγαριου, μπορει να εχεις και εκπληξεις!  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Μονο τα αρσενικα θα ειναι φορεις σιναμον!

----------


## mitsman

τι φορεις θα ειναι ο αρσενικος και το θηλυκο????

----------


## greg23

ΤΟ μόνο που ξέρω είναι αρσενικος white face και θηλυκό cinamon.

----------


## kostas0206

> Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα νομιζω! Αρσενικα και θυληκα whiteface, που θα ειναι φορεις cinammon! Βεβαια αμα δεν ξερεις τους γονεις του ζευγαριου, μπορει να εχεις και εκπληξεις!


Τοτε ισχυει αυτο που προειπα!  :Happy:

----------


## kostastim

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα τα σκετα cinammon κατα 90% θα ειναι κοριτσια.
Τα White cinammon θα ειναι αγορια.
Τα Whiteface θα ειναι μισα μισα.
Αυτα ολα αν τρεις γενιες πισω οι γενητορες προερχονται απο τα παραπανω χρωματα.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα τα σκετα cinammon κατα 90% θα ειναι κοριτσια.
> Τα White cinammon θα ειναι αγορια.
> Τα Whiteface θα ειναι μισα μισα.
> Αυτα ολα αν τρεις γενιες πισω οι γενητορες προερχονται απο τα παραπανω χρωματα.


Κώστα αυτό το συμπέρασμα πως το έβγαλες???

----------


## greg23

αλλαγή δεδομένων τελικά το ζευγαράκι που θα έχω μάλλον αύριο θα είναι τελικά θηλυκό cinammon και αυτό που είναι στη φωτογραφία , τι μωράκια πιθανόν να κάνουν?

----------


## vicky_ath

Θα κάνουν θηλυκά περλέ και αρσενικά αρχέγονα φορείς περλέ. Βέβαια δε μας λες κανένα άλλο στοιχείο για τους γονείς των 2 πουλιών που θα πάρεις, οπότε μπορεί να βγουν και άλλες μεταλλάξεις.
Επίσης το αρσενικό σου είναι σχετικά μικρό, αφού έχει ακόμα αρκετές πέρλες επάνω του. Σου είπε ο εκτροφέας την ηλικία του?

----------


## greg23

Ναι είναι 12 μηνών. αλλες πληροφορίες δεν έχω.

----------


## vicky_ath

Τότε θα πρέπει να περιμένεις σίγουρα μισό χρόνο πριν προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή! Να το έχεις στο μυαλό σου αυτό!  :winky:

----------


## vasilakis13

παιδια εγω που θα ζευγαρωσω αρσενικο normal grey και θηλυκο lutino (με μικρη καραφλιτσα,δεν ξερω αν παιζει καποιο ρολο) τι πουλακια θα παρω?
δυστηχως ουτε εγω εχω παραπανω πληροφοριες για τους γονεις

----------


## vicky_ath

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι θα πάρεις Normal Grey πουλάκια και όσα βγουν αρσενικά θα είναι φορείς lutino...

----------


## vasilakis13

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βίκυ! 
Κρίμα ήλπιζα να βγαίνει και κανένα λουτινο

----------

